# Just Moved to Webster Creek, New Smyrna Beach



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

With 6 folks I think you are looking at more of a bay boat than a flats boat/skiff.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Up to 6 people? Bay boat for sure.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Welcome! How about the new Salt Marsh Heron 18?? Very capable poling skiff with big water abilities.


----------

